# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Večernji - razglednice

## Jelena

Drage suborke i suborci,
drago mi je da ima još interesa za nas i mjesta u medijima usprkos turbulentnim predizbornim vremenima i promjenama u Vladi. Hvala novinarki na vrlo korektnom članku.

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...u-clanak-50953

----------


## Jelena

Piše mi novinarka Sandra Veljković da će sutra izići članak.

----------


## Pinky

izaslo je i u 24 sata

http://www.24sata.hr/news/pisma-mini...o-bebu/145011/

----------


## Blekonja

Jelena bravo, bravo i za novinare koji nas nisu zaboravili hvala  vam na još jednom dobrom članku    :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala i marchi naravno   :Grin:  


ma svima hvala koji su sudjelovali da nisam koga još ispustila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bebel

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...u-clanak-50953

Bravo cure   :Kiss:  
Hvala i vama i novinarki koja svaki put objavi dobar članak

----------


## Gabi

Odlično! Hvala svima na još jednom odličnom članku.

----------


## taca70

Moram i ovdje izraziti svoje odusevljenje i pozvati sve prognane parove da nastave s ovom akcijom slanja razglednica.  Moramo ih stalno podsjecati da postojimo i da ne odustajemo.

----------


## tikica_69

Moja ce tek u veljaci.....ali s gustom cu je poslati   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

zatrpat čemo ih razglednicama, a naše bebice će znat odakle su došle   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Super je članak i odlično je obrazloženo - jednostavno loša medicina, moglo bi u neki slogan u stilu - jednostavno loš zakon...

----------


## Miki76

Svaka čast! Odličan članak!  :D

----------


## Jeja2

drago mi je da im je naša razglednica bila zanimljiva i da je dio naše priče dio ovog odličnog članka!

----------


## Jelena

Jeja, Pinky  :Love: 
Mi zaboravili fotkat svoju prije nego smo ju poslali, tako da naše niti nema tu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
svaka vam cast.....kada sam vidjela u 24h     oci su mi bile  pune suza

----------


## tonili

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Ljubimo vas!!!!

----------


## Pinky

a ja svoje uslikala na drvenom stolu picerije ljubljanski dvor (OBAVEZNO POSJETITI) na brzinu... ali evo bas mi je drago sto smo ih poslali 
 :Grin:  

@ jeja - mm se sokirao kako ste malo platili stimulaciju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  jer smo taman iskesirali 4700 za menopure i stopericu

----------


## tonili

Jbg, oću i ja slat razglednicu!   :Rolling Eyes:  
Od sutra obrađujem muža za izlet u Deželu... 8)

----------


## Jeja2

Pinky, uk. cijena odgovara uk. cijeni od Ležanke s početka godine, osim što mi nismo spavali tamo, i nismo toliko potrošili na klopu a što se tiče hormona mišljenja smo da se magistra malo podračunala (na tel su nam rekli 450E), ko ih šiša!   :Laughing:  

Ljubljanski dvori, šetnica, okolina... za 5!

----------


## Pinky

ako ne nista, isplatilo se zbog pizze u dvorima i razglednica   :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super članak, vidim da i mi ulazimo u onu statistiku sa VV koje spominju u članku

----------


## sorciere

jelena hvala   :Heart:   :Love:  ...

jedino da me vrli ministar ne nađe po potpisu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pino

Hvala novinarki i hvala vama cure i decki za super akciju!!!  :D :D :D

I meni se strasno svidja ovo "Jednostavno losa medicina". Tako jednostavno receno ono sto je glavni problem u ovom zakonu!

----------


## Kadauna

> Piše mi novinarka Sandra Veljković da će sutra izići članak.


Cure, HVALA, novinarki također.... a i drago mi je što će izaći u hardcopy izdanju novina  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kadauna

*i moju razglednicu dobivaju u 03/2010*

----------


## Jelena

evo da još citiram novinarku 




> na webu nije sve. još ima dva manja teksta - šimunićevo pismo i jambov odgovor na razglednicu


jupi!


evo sad govore na radiju 101 o razglednicama u svojim ranojutarnjim šalama. jedan baljezga da su sve razglednice pisane istim rukopisom, drugi viče da nisu. hvala bogu, nisu puno. to je ekipa koja o sportu izvještava svaki ponedjeljak pa nisu baš senzibilizirani za naš problem.

malo mi je žao što nisam natural born za pisanje dirljivih tekstova. na ovaj tekst se nikome neće stegnuti srce.

----------


## bucka

super ideja! :D

----------


## mare41

evo i tu http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0
ja šaljem za 10-tak dana, super članak, cure, svaka čast.

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   cure.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Ja svoju šaljem cijenjenoj gospodi u veljači 2010.

----------


## Jelena

> evo i tu http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n0
> ja šaljem za 10-tak dana, super članak, cure, svaka čast.


malo su nas pomiješali, ali poanta je tu, a to je najvažnije   :Smile:

----------


## teodora

Ja i MM nažalost nismo jedni od tih koji mogu otići van pa svoje malo zlato  :Crying or Very sad:  ,ali želim se i ja zahvaliti ovim putem novinarki na dobrom članku ali i onoj većini ljudi koja nas svojim komentarima podržava i ohrabruje na našem trnovitom putu.

----------


## Jelena

evo i ovdje nas citiraju  :D 

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/m...sloveniju.html

----------


## MIJA 32

cure bravo :D 
ja sam se sva rascmoljila  :Love:

----------


## Mukica

ma mrak
sva sam se najezila
bas me zanima kaj ce sad zmislit tj. kak ce na ovo odgovoriti

----------


## pak

super  :D 
Bravo cure, decki i novinarki koja je sve popratila.

----------


## gupi51

Bravo cure!!!!!
Moja razglednica kreće u siječnju.

----------


## BHany

odlično  :D 

još jednom smo pokazali da se ne predajemo  :D 

hvala sandri v. na članku   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

:D  :D  :D  cure i dečki super ste!!! 

Novinarki veliko HVALA!   :Love:

----------


## bucka

upravo su na Anteni Zagreb pohvalili ovu akciju i poželili svima puno sreće! :D

----------


## Pinky

vecernjak kupljen   :Grin:  

lagano sam po##ila na jambin odgovor, koje licemjerje... ali u biti mislim da je tocno rekao kad je spomenio da je on izasao, nasli bi drugoga da ostane...

----------


## pomikaki

svaka čast, jako dobro!

----------


## Jelena

pa na naslovnici smo!  :D 

novine u torbi.

----------


## mmaslacak

Naslovnica  :shock: 

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebica2009

Ovo je stvarno elegantan potez i dobro da je ugledao svjetlo dana!

Svaka čast Jelena i ostale cure    :Wink:  

Još da mi je peneza da mogu i ja posati jednu "iz dišpeta"...

----------


## Marchie37

Evo i ovdje da zahvalim Sandri V. što je uz nas. *Jelena* intervju je sjajan!   :Kiss:  
Danas su me kolege na poslu dočekale s Večernjakom. Svi su oduševljeni!

----------


## mmaslacak

Marchi37, budi ponosna, to je tvoja ideja!   :Love:

----------


## BHany

ima i na teletextu - htv

----------


## BHany

:Embarassed:  ne htv, nego nova

----------


## kiara79

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Val

s jedne strane mi je ovo jako lijepo, s druge strane sam beskrajno tužna što je do ovoga moralo doći.

svaka čast i velika hvala na inspirativnim razglednicama.

vi ste već sad ušle u EU.  :Grin:

----------


## tigrical

Cure super!  :D  Ja im svoju šaljem u nedjelju!

----------


## Kadauna

> s jedne strane mi je ovo jako lijepo, s druge strane sam beskrajno tužna što je do ovoga moralo doći.
> 
> svaka čast i velika hvala na inspirativnim razglednicama.
> 
> vi ste već sad ušle u EU.


 x 

mislim, sjetit će se nas i Milinović i Šimunić ali do tada će biti harm done i to veliki i nekima nepopravljivi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Nera

Super članak!
Odlična ideja s razglednicama!

----------


## taca70

Tko bi ocekivao takvu reakciju. Ocito je dobra ideja to s razglednicama. Eh, kad bi  slali svi koji su po Sloveniji i Ceskoj, stvarno bi bili zatrpani. A ja tuka odem i ne posaljem, toliko sam bila izgubljena da sam zaboravila. Isamarala bih se.

----------


## kik@

Ideja s razglednicama je odlicna,cure fenomenalne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## spajalica

cestitke na ideji  :D 
clanak je super

----------


## ina33

Evo i kontraudara - Ministar tvrdi da je dobio 5.000 razglednica podrške i mailova potpore od parova koji se liječe od neplodnosti u stilu da su konačno odahnuli i više ne strahuju od malverzacija u MPO-u u Hrvatskoj, To je ispod članka o gripi, današnji Jutarnji:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-mili...umrlih/354145/

----------


## Lorien

bravo cure!

----------


## Val

> Evo i kontraudara - Ministar tvrdi da je dobio 5.000 razglednica podrške i mailova potpore od parova koji se liječe od neplodnosti u stilu da su konačno odahnuli i više ne strahuju od malverzacija u MPO-u u Hrvatskoj, To je ispod članka o gripi, današnji Jutarnji:
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministar-mili...umrlih/354145/


gotovo sigurno bih na ovo mogla reći LAŽ!!

----------


## ksena28

laže!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  znamo da laže! nek ih pokaže

----------


## Marchie37

Ovo se u našem narodu lijepo zove đon-obraz! A sad slijede, kako već vidimo iz priložene izjave, malverzacije sa statistikama! Katastrofa!

----------


## Kadauna

> Novi zakon neće smanjiti broj novorođene djece 
> 
> Razglednice: - Dobio sam pet tisuća razglednica i mailova podrške mladih ljudi i parova koji imaju problema s oplodnjom, a koji kažu da su odahnuli jer su sigurni da više neće biti malverzacija kakvih je znalo biti prije novog zakona. Volio bih znati zašto je netko otišao u Sloveniju jer za to nema razloga. U rujnu i listopadu prošle godine imali smo u Petrovoj klinici 77 zahvata medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, dok je u istom razdoblju ove godine zabilježeno 99 slučajeva. Uspješnost je prošle godine bila 21, a sada je 28 posto. Nije li to podatak koji još jednom svjedoči da novi zakon neće smanjiti broj novorođene djece - rekao je ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi kometirajući navodne razglednice koje mu parovi šalju iz slovenskih klinika


kaže naš ministar. 


*Ako je u dva mjeseca bilo 99 postupaka i uspješnost 28% (čak je i narasla s novim zakonom!), gdje je onda tih 35 ili 36 trudnica!? Na pdf-u potpomognuta pod klinika Petrova ih nema, samo jedna!*

----------


## Kadauna

[quote="Kadauna"]


> *Ako je u dva mjeseca bilo 99 postupaka i uspješnost 28% (čak je i narasla s novim zakonom!), gdje je onda tih 35 ili 36 trudnica!? Na pdf-u potpomognuta pod klinika Petrova ih nema, samo jedna!*


OPROSTITE, TOLIKO SAM LJUTA DA VIŠE NI RAČUNATI NE ZNAM, TRUDNOĆA BI TREBALO BITI 27 ILI 28, ALI GDJE SU? I DA, DEREM SE NA MILINOVIĆA I NA ŠIMUNIĆA KOJI ODOBRAVA OVAKVE  BROJKE U SVOJOJ BOLNICI

----------


## pino

> Dobio sam pet tisuća razglednica i mailova podrške mladih ljudi i parova koji imaju problema s oplodnjom, a koji kažu da su odahnuli jer su sigurni da više neće biti malverzacija kakvih je znalo biti prije novog zakona.


Mislim da ih je vise zabrinuto sada kamo to idu njihove jajne stanice nego sto su bile prije... Kako mogu biti sigurne gdje je visak zavrsio... A viska j.s. sad ima - prije ih nije bilo jer bi se sve pokusale oploditi. 




> Volio bih znati zašto je netko otišao u Sloveniju jer za to nema razloga.


a da mu posaljemo manifesto prognanih? http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=85282




> U rujnu i listopadu prošle godine imali smo u Petrovoj klinici 77 zahvata medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, dok je u istom razdoblju ove godine zabilježeno 99 slučajeva. Uspješnost je prošle godine bila 21, a sada je 28 posto.


Hmmmm, a pismo od Simunica Rodi se uopce se slaze s tim postocima... tamo pise da je uspjesnost DO zakona ove godine bila 28%, a u zdravim vijestima HZZO-a ocekuje se 22-24%. 

cak i da statistike jesu tocne - sto nemamo KAKO provjeriti jer nisu javne, dakle spadaju u istu kategoriju kao 5,000 pisama podrske zakonu od strane neplodnih parova - sigurno nisu zbog zakona... nece valjda tvrditi da je to sto se limitira broj j.s. pomaze uspjehu... jer cijela evropa radi DRUGACIJE

----------


## nevena

da mi je samo znati tko mu to salje, valjda sam sebi salje ta tzv. pisma podrske

----------


## amyx

Što nije pokazao koju, ser...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Sad kad sam se malo ohladila od ove izjave u JL mislim da ga je ipak ovo slanje razglednica dobro pogodilo. 
Bravo cure, dečki i Sandra V.  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

cure i dečki nemojte se uzrujavat.
Vrijeme će sigurno pakazat svoje, a mi jedino šta možemo napravit je da ne pokleknemo nego da se i dalje borimo za nas i našu djecu!
*
Meni je svaka njegova nova glupost vjetar u leđa!
*

 :Love: 

BHany editirala

----------


## Tibi

Cure koje ste poslale razglednice - svaka vam čast kao i novinarima koji su objavili priče   :Klap:  . Neka se samo što više priča o tom zakonu, jer jedino tako možemo senzibilizirati javnost. Nažalost, oni koji nisu prošli što i mi, ne znaju kakve štete nam je ovaj zakon donio. Ja kad znam objasniti ljudima što smo dobili novim zakonom ljudi ne mogu vjerovati da su takve gluposti propisane i da se sabor bavi medicinskim pitanjima umjesto da se primi ekonomije i stanja u državi.
A ovo za 5000 pisama podrške je najveća glupost koju sam ikada čula u životu   :Evil or Very Mad: . Neka ih pokaže. Iznenadila bih se i da je 5 pisama podrške dobio, a kamoli 5000. Kako ga nije sram!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

NOVINARI, AKO NAS ČITATE, A ZNAM DA ČITATE, VOLJELA BIH DA MILINOVIĆA ZAMOLITE DA VAM POKAŽE PISMA POTPORE KAO ŠTO SMO MI POKAZALI RAZGLEDNICE. Razglednica će biti još, jer mnogo cura ide u inozemstvo, ustvari gotovo svi koji znaju za zakon i koji si to mogu priuštiti. 

A ministar kaže da je bilo 28% uspjeha od 99 postupaka u rujnu i listopadu. NEma tih trudnica, ne na našem forumu. Odoh pitati na topicu Petrova na potpomognutoj........

----------


## pino

ma dobio ih je, samo ne 5,000... mozda je dodao 3 nule... a da se uvijek nadje onih koji ce mislit samo na svoju situaciju a ne i na one supatnice koje dobivaju i vise od 3 j.s. a imaju veci broj nepravilnih predembrija... 
evo po pogledajte i u njemackoj - tamo su ispitivali pacijente da li podrzavaju njihov manje restriktivan zakon (tamo ipak oplode sve j.s.) - i 11% je reklo da podrzavaju... uvijek se nadje takvih... samo ih nema 5,000... kao sto nema ni 5 drzava koje su zabranile zamrzavanje predembrija (nema nijedna, samo svicarska zamrzava oplodjene j.s. a ne dalje, i to je jedina u evropi). 

i tih 11% su u debeloj manjini jer 75% njemackih pacijenata NE podrzava njemacki zakon (a ostali nemaju misljenje).

----------


## šniki

> cure i dečki nemojte se uzrujavat.
> Vrijeme će sigurno pakazat svoje, a mi jedino šta možemo napravit je da ne pokleknemo nego da se i dalje borimo za nas i našu djecu!
> *
> Meni je svaka njegova nova glupost vjetar u leđa!
> *


U potpunosti se slažem......
A ono u vezi dobivanja pisama podrške je notorna gluparija i laž i sram ga bilo za izricanje iste  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ma sad sam se tako uzrujala da bi najrađe popila normabel od muke a ne smijem se uzrujavati  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tih 5000 pisama i mailova mogu biti samo pokude i nezadovoljstvo a ne podrška... Ma neka samo pokaže jedno pismo podrške...
Ne mogu vjerovati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A vama cure svaka čast za ideju slanja razglednica. Bravo!!!  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Jao koje laži da umreš od smijeha. To  sada on i Šimunić u paru daju kontraudar i to je samo znak njihove jadnosti i dokaz koliko su ih poslate razglednice izvan Hrvatske tiknule. 
Cure  :D  :D  :D  :D  za razglednice i neka ih bude što više da oni puknu od jada i stida.

BHany editirala

----------


## Jelena

Mislim da ga ne treba tražiti da pokaže pisma potpore jer ih on možda čak i ima ili će ih na vrijeme izmisliti. Moguće je da su mu pisali mladi HDZ-a ili neka njegova rodbina, tako da mi to nije nikakav dokaz.

Ironija je da mi za ove postupke trebamo potvrdu od psihijatra, a oni koji nam sjede u Vladi ne moraju imati takvu potvrdu.

Ovi neinformirani koji bi eventualno mogli dati podršku Milinovićevom bolesnom zakonu, oni nisu mogli prije strahovati kad očito ni ne znaju što stoji u kojem zakonu.

BHany editirala

----------


## Alyssa

Ma iskreno sumnjam da zaista ima tih 5000 pisama, ali istina da ih vrlo lako moze producirati ili, na kraju krajeva, pokazati novinama samo par njih kao primjer  :/ Iako, HDZ-ove narucene huskace i klimatelje glavom stvarno nije tesko naci - dovoljno je pogledati "narucene" komentare clanaka... Ma tlak mi je skocio na milion kad sam procitala reakciju, ali sad, hladne glave, vidim da mu nije bas svejedno ni zbog pisama ni zbog clanka. Bravo cure   :Kiss:  , sve mi je zao sto nisam u prilici i ja poslati koju razglednicu...

----------


## BHany

nisu njih dirnule razglednice nego što se o tome piše u novinama

ali to je dobro
i nije važno što govori neistine, to smo i očekivali
kao što smo očekivali da će statistike biti krivo prikazivane, da će svi prijelazni postupci biti uračunati u njih, kao što smo i očekivali da npr. hrpa otkazanih postupaka zbog neimanja stanica neće ući u statistike itd...
ali strašno je važno da se čuje istina, a ona se na ovaj način čuje i vjerujte na vagi je medijska istina na našoj strani...   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

> nisu njih dirnule razglednice nego što se o tome piše u novinama
> 
> ali to je dobro
> i nije važno što govori neistine, to smo i očekivali
> kao što smo očekivali da će statistike biti krivo prikazivane, da će svi prijelazni postupci biti uračunati u njih, kao što smo i očekivali da npr. hrpa otkazanih postupaka zbog neimanja stanica neće ući u statistike itd...
> ali strašno je važno da se čuje istina, a ona se na ovaj način čuje i vjerujte na vagi je medijska istina na našoj strani...


x

A i količina teksta je na našoj strani. Nisam geldala komentare, ali pretpostavljam da su više usmjerena na temu gripe.

----------


## sorciere

> Ironija je da mi za ove postupke trebamo potvrdu od psihijatra, a oni koji nam sjede u Vladi ne moraju imati takvu potvrdu.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## goodwitch

a mene baš zanima da li će uvaženi prof.Šimunić te i takve podatke iznesti na nekog stručnom npr. svjetskom kongresu. Pa da cijeli svijet vidi kakve čarobnjake mi ovdje imamo  :/

----------


## Pinky

vec vidim kako cijeli njegov tim veceras uz litre kave ispisuje falše razglednice i lupa krivotvorene pecate   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

BHany editirala

----------


## rujana

Oduševljena vašom akcijom i iznervirana ministrovim odgovorom registrirala sam se na rodi.
Samo tako dalje cure. Bravo i za večernjak.

----------


## bublica3

> vec vidim kako cijeli njegov tim veceras uz litre kave ispisuje falše razglednice i lupa krivotvorene pecate



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   baš su   :Razz: 

BHany editirala

----------


## Gabi

> vec vidim kako cijeli njegov tim veceras uz litre kave ispisuje falše razglednice i lupa krivotvorene pecate


Pinky   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

Potpisujem *bublicu* s onim: "vjetar u leđa"!

Mi odavno znamo da nas pokušavaju filati s lažima, a oni su već valjda shvatili da se filati ne damo! 

*Ovo je borba za istinu i ne smijemo stati.
Ponovit ću to opet: Iako malim koracima, na putu smo iznošenja istine.
Nekome je ona bolna, nekome naporna, nekome dosadna, nekome apsolutno nebitna, nekome je smiješna, ali TA ISTINA je naša stvarnost i za NJU se moramo boriti.*
*Gospodine ministre naša srca neće prestati željeti, neće se prestati boriti, a vi očito nećete prestati lagati....što ćemo sad?
Jeste li sigurni da se sutra ujutro nećete probuditi grcajući u vlastitim lažima?
Jeste li sigurni da ova naša istina i stvarnost neće u jednom trenutku postati i stvarnost vaše obitelji?
Hoće li onda prestati laži?
Ili će kaljuža biti već preduboka?*

----------


## sorciere

http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s..._ts=1258153201

 :Grin:

----------


## pino

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pogodi ga u sridu!

----------


## bublica3

*tonili * potpisujem tvoju poruku ministru. I neka se srame svi koji ga podržavaju!

Mi nečemo stati. Tek smo krenili po svoja prava  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

ja sam danas tako ponosna što sam dio ovoga  :D  :D  :D baš ponosna!

----------


## pak

Ma moze on tvrditi sta god hoce istina je samo jedna i kad tad ce izaci na vidjelo a mi smo ovdje da je malo poguramo da to bude sto prije.
Samo tako naprijed svakim danom smo korak blize nasem cilju!

----------


## Gabi

Tonili, ksena...sve ste rekle   :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

> ja sam danas tako ponosna što sam dio ovoga  :D  :D  :D baš ponosna!


i ja  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Uf, od poruke ministru sam skroz zaboravila: *Hvala svima! Ovo je ponos Hrvatske!!!!*

----------


## BHany

no da, moram vas ipak zamoliti da ne koristite tolika slova - nije baš uobičajeno na ovom forumu toliko vike :/ 

znam, znam koliki je revolt...  :Love: 

osim toga, vruć je topic, pa ću morati malo pročešljati (malo kasnije) da vidim ima li kakvih uvredljivih riječi i to...
i odmah vas umoljavam da ih ne koristite koliko god ih netko možda i zaslužio...budimo na višem nivou - možemo i moramo si to priuštiti - istina na našoj strani 

hvala na razumijevanju      :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Bhany - oprosti  :Embarassed:  
Briši ako da je previše veliko....  :Sad:  
Htjela sam samo naglasiti misao.

----------


## Pinky

tonili   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

Odličan članak! Cure, Sandra  :Love:  
5000?  :Laughing:  Možda ne bi bilo loše malo manje saunanja, izgleda visoke temperature ne sprže samo viruse..

----------


## tikica_69

Imale ste prilike izraziti misao danas u RTL-ovim vjestima. Zao mi je sto nitko nije htio iskoristiti priliku pa javno prozvati ministra da pokaze pisma kojima se hvali...a cak je bilo sasvim anonimno.

----------


## taca70

Tikica69, ja sam zvala novinarku rtl-a ali ona je bila u Saboru i vec su montirali dnevnik. Medutim, nju je interesirao netko tko je poslao razglednicu (a ja eto nisam) i koliko ljudi je to ucinilo, rekla sam joj da ce nas biti sve vise. Ipak, trebalo bi nas se vise javljati na ovakve pozive.

----------


## tonili

Znači pišu samo oni koji su bili na Tv-u, ili?

----------


## Pinky

> Imale ste prilike izraziti misao danas u RTL-ovim vjestima. Zao mi je sto nitko nije htio iskoristiti priliku pa javno prozvati ministra da pokaze pisma kojima se hvali...a cak je bilo sasvim anonimno.


ja radila popodne i nisam vidila....

a i cini mi se da imam hrabrosti samo za papirnate javne istupe, uvik sam imala fobiju od javnih istupa...
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Jelena

Ja radila cijeli dan i samo sam navečer tupo buljila u TV iza 20 h. Ah, šteta.

----------


## BHany

što se tiče ne javljanja u medije, da to je nama problem - mi sada već imamo ljudi koji su spremni izaći u medijima, ali evo dobar je primjer to što se dogodilo...
mi smo obični ljudi s običnim poslovima, u postupcima, po bolnicama - mi nažalost još uvijek teško reagiramo na promptne zahtjeve medija - u nekoliko sati
gotovo za svaki intervju unaprijed najavljen mi možemo naći nekoga, teže je na brzu brzinu, što gotovo uvijek treba za dnevne novine, a pogotovo za dnevne televizijske vijesti...

to nije dobro, i radit ćemo na tome, ali nažalost za sada je tako  :Wink: 



tonili  :Heart:  
nema potrebe i nisi samo ti pisala - samo mislim da radi urednosti stranice i čistoće forumske komunikacije - ako želite nešto naglasiti, povećajte za jednu veličinu fonta i/ili boldajte...tako nešto

----------


## BHany

editirala sam minimalno -  postove koji su direktno osobu imenovali uvredljivo... cure kojima sam editirala ... :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zašto ne bi iznjeli i statistike sa našeg foruma usporedba uspješnosti lanjskih postupaka i ovogodišnjih  po klinikama (npr. u ova 3 mj.) i posebno naglastili koliko ih je bilo u inozmstvu pa i to dali u medije?
Što mislite o toj ideji?

----------


## marta26

evo na sjednici sabora govori, traze parove koji su isli u slo u postupak!!! ma dajte cure koje ste isle u slo koje zelite odite k njemu, majke mi ja cu ici ako odem u slo drito njemu gore!!!

BHany editirala

----------


## Marchie37

> Zašto ne bi iznjeli i statistike sa našeg foruma usporedba uspješnosti lanjskih postupaka i ovogodišnjih  po klinikama (npr. u ova 3 mj.) i posebno naglastili koliko ih je bilo u inozmstvu pa i to dali u medije?
> Što mislite o toj ideji?


Super ideja! Sad uz razglednice u paketu treba slati i račune! Neka nas uključe i u međudržavne pregovore... Kako stvari stoje, postat ćemo još jedan od problema u odnsima HR-SLO. Ako ništa, mariborska će djeca već od začeća biti građani EU!

----------


## šniki

*x*[/b]

----------


## ivica_k

evo i naše razgledanice za ministra...

[img]C:\Documents and Settings\Ivica\My Documents\My Pictures\IMG_3095.jpg[/img]
[img]C:\Documents and Settings\Ivica\My Documents\My Pictures\IMG_3101.jpg[/img]

[/url]

----------


## ivica_k

> evo i naše razgledanice za ministra...
> 
> [img]C:\Documents and Settings\Ivica\My Documents\My Pictures\IMG_3095.jpg[/img]
> [img]C:\Documents and Settings\Ivica\My Documents\My Pictures\IMG_3101.jpg[/img]
> 
> [/url]



http://public.fotki.com/ivicakk/razg.../img-3095.html
http://public.fotki.com/ivicakk/razg.../img-3101.html

----------


## anddu

Svaka vam čast cure. Nemam priliku za sad poći preko granice pa sam osuđena na ovaj katstrofalan zakon.   :Mad:  
Ne znam bi li ikakvog efekta polučila ideja da se razglednice počnu slati i nakon svakog neuspjelog postupka u Hrvatskoj? Što mislite o tome?

----------


## tikica_69

Ja samo znam da cu iduci mjesec sigurno poslati 20ak razgolednica na puno razlicitih adresa...

----------


## iva_luca

> Svaka vam čast cure. Nemam priliku za sad poći preko granice pa sam osuđena na ovaj katstrofalan zakon.   
> *Ne znam bi li ikakvog efekta polučila ideja da se razglednice počnu slati i nakon svakog neuspjelog postupka u Hrvatskoj?* Što mislite o tome?


Idej uopće nije loša! Dapače.

----------


## ksena28

Super ideja

----------


## Pinky

ooooooooooooooo da!
trebalo bi napisati sa koliko smo se inekcija ubole i kolika je bila beta

----------


## tikica_69

> ooooooooooooooo da!
> trebalo bi napisati sa koliko smo se inekcija ubole i kolika je bila beta


mislim da bi imalo kontra efekt jer bi to iskoristili kako bi hrvatskoj pokazali koliko su stimulirani postupci neefikasni, neuspjesni a stete zdravlju, te bas to upotrijebili kao primjer zasto se treba ici na blaze protokole...

----------


## Pinky

onda razglednice sa negativnom betom tj. vrijednosti. uz ironicnu zahvalu, naravno

----------


## gričanka

A mislite li da će ministar objaviti sadržaj i svrhu razglednica ?   :Nope:  
Nego će on, prema već uhodanoj navici te razglednice okrenuti u svoju korist i reći kako eto, stižu razglednice zahvale i  iz lijepe naše, a ne samo iz Maribora i Praga!   :Mad:

----------


## Kanga

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/oceku...a-clanak-81601

----------


## ksena28

da mu ja pošaljem jednu iz zgb??? kao evo jedne koja nije došla ni do jajne stanice!!!

----------


## tikica_69

> Ja samo znam da cu iduci mjesec sigurno poslati 20ak razgolednica na puno razlicitih adresa...


Moje razglednice su spremne....cekaju jos samo sutrasnji racun  :Grin:

----------


## Tibi

cure sad sam gledala na RTL-u razgovor sa Milinovićem i kaže da je iz inozemstva dobio samo 5 razglednica, te da su sve pisane istim rukopisom. Također da je dobio 400 mailova podrške i da će se ove godine uz pomoć MPO roditi više djece nego prošle godine  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
MM i ja smo samo  :Shock:

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj, tko njega još sluša? Zašto nije rekao koliko je mailova dobio od furioznih pacijentica koje kuže kako ih je zeznuo novim zakonom? Tko njemu vjeruje?

----------


## Pinky

lol da pet, samo je nas petnaestak ovdje poslalo barem 15...
koji lazov

----------

